# Requirements to hold an FINA Aquatics/Swimming event?



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

What are the requirements for a aquatics stadium/arena if they wish to host a major aquatics event such as LEN European Aquatics Championship, FINA World Swimming Championships or World Aquatics Championships?

How many swimming pools, which capacity and so on? 

Are outside pools ever allowed or is it strictly indoors?


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

No one?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

LEN : 
8 lane pool - with another pool for warming up and swim out of min. 6 lanes
No idea about extra trainingpools
waterpolo - diving - water ballet are mostly seperate from the swimming competition event

FINA :
10 lane pool - withe another pool for warming up and swim out of min. 8 lanes
1 pool for waterpolo 30x20
1 pool for water ballet 25x20
1 diving tower
no idea about trainingfacilitys during this event

This is just a little guess from my knowhow of swimming


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah thanks! 

No guess on requirements for the amount of seats?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

LEN 3.000 places as a minimum

FINA : I don't know but I think it will be +8000 places - waterpolo 3.000 - 5.000.

Here is a link to Wikipedia in all the diciplines they organise during a FINA world championships : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FINA_World_Aquatics_Championships


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

1772 said:


> Ah thanks!
> 
> No guess on requirements for the amount of seats?


LEN - 50,000

FINA - 100,000


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> LEN - 50,000 FINA - 100,000


I think your dot between the zeros are wrong.
I suppose it's 5.000 and 10.000


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

DimitriB said:


> LEN 3.000 places as a minimum
> 
> FINA : I don't know but I think it will be +8000 places - waterpolo 3.000 - 5.000.
> 
> Here is a link to Wikipedia in all the diciplines they organise during a FINA world championships : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FINA_World_Aquatics_Championships


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> LEN - 50,000
> 
> FINA - 100,000


Hehe, 100 000 people at a swimming championship?


----------

